
Show HN: How to build a simple crypto exchange using AWS - coderecipe
https://coderecipe.ai/architectures/95580531
======
coderecipe
This is a basic crypto exchange, super simple version of Coinbase, for buying
and selling cryptocurrencies such as Ethereum. I use AWS serverless to host
the application code and handle blockchain transactions using web3.js, and
storing transaction records in AWS Aurora Serverless with their new Data API.
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!!

------
celticninja
I'm not sure that a crypto exchange should be simple.

~~~
coderecipe
Thanks for your feedback, in this post I made the assumption that the price of
the cryptocurrency doesn't fluctuate automatically based on transaction
volume, also I assume that AWS Aurora Serverless takes care of scaling
problems such as max conns, etc. Therefore it can be achieve with such simple
design. May I ask which part do you think I should dive deeper (overly
simplify)? I will definitely improve it. Thank you for your time!

